
India's Phantom Flats Leave Homebuyers' Dreams in Tatters - kimsk112
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-30/phantom-flats-have-homebuyers-fleeing-a-once-hot-property-market
======
xbmcuser
This I believe is the direct result of the demonetization that they went
through.

